#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Posso reduzir o alcance dos sinais do Roteador TP-Link?

## jaungul

Existe alguma maneira que me permita limitar o alcance do Roteador TP-Link? Quer dizer, eu quero que os sinais wifi sejam acessados apenas com 5 metros de alcance.

----------


## muttley

diminui a potencia. ve se da pra coloca uns 60mw ou menos!

----------


## rubem

Diminuir potência E aumentar datarate e largura de canal. E usar antena pequena (2dBi).

Vários AP's tem como mínimo uns 1 ou 2dBm, ainda é muito pra 5m de alcance, então o jeito é configurar mais coisas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se tiver 5.0 ou 5.8 GHz é melhor, no meu caso reduzi para 10 dBm( 8 mw) e o alcance ficou em torno de 20 metros para Motorola; Nos Samsung( linha J) nem localizava o AP; LG conectava mas sem estabilidade; Motorola cansei de usar o skype. Por conta disso deixei com 17 dBm e uso antena de 5 dBi de ganho.
No aplicativo de celular( wifi analizer) estou a 80 metros de distância até 100 metros com sinal variando de -77dBm a -81 dBm.
Roteador TP-Link tenho um alcance a mais de 5 metros em relação aos Samsung; teve caso de passar dos 10 metros.

----------


## lcesargc

Além de fazer o que os demais falaram. Vc pode tentar colocar o roteador dentro de uma caixa metálica. Ou na pior das hipóteses retirar a antena kkkk. Qual o roteador em questão?.

----------


## jaungul

Eu estou usando o roteador TP Link. Eu tentei remover a antena, mas não faz muita diferença. Vou tentar usar caixa de metal. Se alguma coisa aconteceu, eu vou deixar você saber  :Smile:

----------


## lcesargc

> Eu estou usando o roteador TP Link. Eu tentei remover a antena, mas não faz muita diferença. Vou tentar usar caixa de metal. Se alguma coisa aconteceu, eu vou deixar você saber


Qual o modelo? E porque você precisa só de 5 metros

----------

